# **Who, What, When and How Contest Lots of Points to be Won****



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright folks here is how this will work, you will predict the what round,minute and second you think the Fedor/Rogers fight will end at. If you nail it dead on you will recieve 500,000 credits if nobody gets it the points will be split between the closest users above and below. An extra 100,000 each if you correctly predict who will win and how(submission, KO, Decision).


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Fedor, via armbar 3:20 of the first round. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ist round armbar 3:28 left to go in the round.....:thumb02:

EDIT: Fedor, if there was any doubt.....


Clarification...Fedor via armbar 2:02 1st round.....


----------



## sutemiwaza4tw (Sep 18, 2009)

Fedor
TKO(Strikes)
2:14 of rd. 1


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Fedor via RNC, 51 seconds 1st Round.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Fedor gets the submission win by armbar 49 seconds into the first round. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor TKO strikes 1:45 in Round 2!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Fedor, TKO from strikes 3 minutes into round one.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Fedor Wins, Brett rogers throws in the towel before the second round.. Since he feels too "injured" to continue after the brutal beating fedor gave him in the first round.. :thumbsup:


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Fedor by armbar 2:18 round 1


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll be creative , Fedor armbar 3:50 round 1


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fedor by T/KO, 3.38 round 1.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Fedor by KO, 1:20 first round.



ps this fight would officially be the biggest upset in sport history if fedor lost by any means.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Alright folks here is how this will work, you will predict the what round,minute and second you think the Fedor/Rogers fight will end at. If you nail it dead on you will recieve 500,000 credits if nobody gets it the points will be split between the closest users above and below. An extra 100,000 each if you correctly predict who will win and how(submission, KO, Decision).


 

Assuming that no one picks correctly.....its the closest pick that wins right???:confused02:


I'll match you 500k to the winner.....your on your own with the 100k per person who picks K/o, TKO, Sub....:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its not per person its only if the winner or winners guess it correctly as well. And yes if nobody gets it then it goes to the closest above as well as below (split) Example if UserA says it will end at 3:23 Fedor via submission and User B says it ends at 3:30 via Rogers TKO and the actual result was Fedor via submission at 3:28 and these were the closest then User A would win 250,000 for the time, an extra 100,000 for correct winner and another 100,000 for correct method, User B would get 250,000 for the time (500,000 split) but no bonus points would be awarded.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Its not per person its only if the winner or winners guess it correctly as well. And yes if nobody gets it then it goes to the closest above as well as below (split) Example if UserA says it will end at 3:23 Fedor via submission and User B says it ends at 3:30 via Rogers TKO and the actual result was Fedor via submission at 3:28 and these were the closest then User A would win 250,000 for the time, an extra 100,000 for correct winner and another 100,000 for correct method, User B would get 250,000 for the time (500,000 split) but no bonus points would be awarded.


 
Your logic there is strikingly odd, which makes me like you so much Toxic!!! I thought like if I said armbar with 3:38 left and someone else says armbar with 2:10 left and Fedor armbars him in like the 1st 40 secs.....the first person should get the 500k(well 1Million now)....:confused02:

But I guess thats not correct...either way I think I picked the right ending.....but I got another 500k to add for the winner.....or winners...:confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My logic is that being close should not pay as well as being right, since this is neither horse shoes or hand grenades which are the only scenarios where being close counts the pot is split amongst the closest over and under the correct time.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> My logic is that being close should not pay as well as being right, since this is neither horse shoes or hand grenades which are the only scenarios where being close counts the pot is split amongst the closest over and under the correct time.


 
So barring a direct hit in terms of prediction....there will be a winer for over and under of time in the round..???:confused02: Gotcha...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

bingo, Im actualy everyone is going first round since really its wide open the first is so congested now.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Fedor-armbar-1:15-2nd round


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Rogers by 10ft high ariel suplex...1st round 2nd minute


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Fedor via RNC 4:11 into the 2nd round


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Fedor Submission (Rear Naked Choke) 
1:15- 1 st round


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Fedor, rnc, rd 1, 3:30


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

tempted to just go with Rogers since it's an easy win of the creds if he wins... but then... that wont work when Fedor takes his arm off in the first.

Fedor, armbar at 1:54 of the first.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Who ever gets the time closest wins regardless if the get the right winner or method they just get bonus points for getting it right.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Fedor wins by armbar at 4:08 in the 1st Round. I can see the stand up being tentative with not a lot of shots but Rogers will start throwing, make a mistake and Fedor will rip his arm off.


----------



## Grad (Jul 15, 2009)

Fedor, Kimura, 1:38 1st Round


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This will close once the card starts so get your picks in people.


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

Fedor TKO round 1 with 2:49 left


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Fedor wins by armbar 1:34 into the 1st round


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Rogers by knockout 37 seconds of the first round.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor 4:12 Submission Gilloutine


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

Fedor, 4 minutes and 18 seconds into the second round by submission (armbar)


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Fedor by armbar 4:59 into first


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GeGGosbg said:


> Fedor 4:12 Submission Gilloutine


You need to pick a round, 4:12 doesn't cut it.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

Let me see, for Fedor to get the armbar that'll probably mean Brett will have to take him down, which won't happen. I think he'll beat him a la Sylvia, or maybe a Kimura.

Who: Fedor
What: Submission
When: 2:26 R1 (2:34 left of the clock)
How: Rear Naked Choke

A little play-by-play, Brett comes out initially calm, fight starts slow and after about a minutes Rogers starts swinging for the fences (Fedor COULD be knocked out if he's not careful or aware of the cage), Fedor clinches a little, clinch breaks open Rogers still looking for the KO, Fedor catches Rogers with a punch on the chin drops him, Rogers turtles up, Fedor slips his arm under Rogers neck, Rogers resists for a while but it's all over in the middle of R1.

(P.S I'm not expecting extra points for a perfect play-by-play, but it would be nice)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is how we stand right now.

1st Round

Lloyd-Rogers-TKO-37sec-1st
dudabides-Fedor-sub-49sec-1st
Mirage445-Fedor-Sub-51sec-1st
DropKick-Fedor-TKO-58sec-1st
Bknmax-Fedor-sub-1:15-1st
khoveraki-Fedor-KO-1:20-1st
astrobouncer-Fedor-sub-1:21-1st
Toroian-Fedor-sub-1:30-1st
ColdCall-Fedor-Sub- 1:32 1st
Seperator-Fedor-sub-1:34-1st
Grad-Fedor-sub-1:38-1st
2ndtime-Rogers-KO-1:40-1st
Shatterproof-Fedor-sub-1:54-1st
vaj300-Rogers-TKO-2:00-1st
sworddemon-Rogers-TKO-2:10-1st
Holy9-Fedor-TKO-2:11-1st
Sutemiwaza4tw-Fedor-TKO-2:14-1st
guam68-Fedor-Sub-2:18-1st
Dr. House-Fedor-sub-2:26-1st
Drogo-Fedor-TKO-3:00-1st
Walker-Fedor-sub-3:20 1st
Xerxes-Fedor-TKO-3:38-1st
Couchwarrior-Fedor-sub-3:30-1st
Guymay-Fedor-sub-3:50-1st
the ultimate-Fedor-sub-4:08-1st
vaj3000-Fedor-sub-4:11-1st
FiReMaN11d7-Fedor-sub-4:59-1st
swedish fighter-TKO 5:00 of the first

2nd Round


capjo-Fedor-sub-1:15-2nd
caveman-Fedor-KO-1:22-2nd
Mjr-Fedor-TKO-1:45-2nd
Blitzz-Fedor-sub-2:45-2nd
Freiermuth-Fedor-sub-3:45-2nd
Attention-Fedor-Sub-4:11-2nd
MooJuice-Fedor-sub-4:18-2nd
SuicideJohnson-TKO-4:20-2nd

3rd Round


4th Round

Kyronicle-Rogers-TKO-1:27-4th

5th Round




GeGGosbg-Fedor-sub-4:12-???


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It will close in 8 hours right when the main card starts. 

Thanks for the heads up though I gotta go clear out my inbox.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Fedor via Legkicks - 4:20 rd 2.

I dunno


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man the first round is packed some guys only have a 4 second window, surprised nobody has been brave enough to even go into the third in a five round fight.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Man the first round is packed some guys only have a 4 second window, surprised nobody has been brave enough to even go into the third in a five round fight.


Remember to change my time, also are you REALLY surprised to see no one call a 3rd round when one guy can KO artist and the other guy is Brett Rogers. (see what I did there)


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I wish I had more time to read other predictions, I could definitely stand winning some creds. I'm going for 100% broke tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Check out the other contest to than SJ,


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

bah as if get cheaped on by SJ 

also is time changing allowed? if so it'd be hectic as hell for toxic to keep up as everyone will be leveraging their way around the statistics.... so i'd assume not, in the spirit of things. then again i may regret saying this if i get a bad beat by someone late in the second  

so yeah hopefully no time changes, even though it'll prolly cost me.... //glares at johnson


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I allowed DR.House to change his time but please no more time changes guys, if everyone does I gotta go through all these again and frankly that is to much work.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Fedor
Kimura
3:45 into the 2nd round


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Fedor via armbar 2:45 in the 2nd round.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Fedor, via armbar 1:30 of the first round.:confused02:


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Fedor R1 4m:11s RNC

PS anyone who predicts round 5 and the fight makes it that long should get something. Because those are some astronomical odds lol


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rogers, TKO, R4 - 1:27.

Yeah.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Fedor by armbar, 1:21 of the first round. Sorry didnt read the whole post the first time.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Fedor by (t)KO 0:58 seconds into round 1.


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

Fedor by KO 1:22 2nd round


----------



## 2ndtime (Nov 19, 2006)

Rogers, ko, 1:40 1st


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Rogers TKO 2:10 into 1st


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

2 minutes till closing


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

closed


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well our winners are Mjr who splits the pot but also wins 200,000 for picking Fedor and KO, our other winner Blitzz gets a 100,00 for picking Fedor but since he picked Sub he comes away with 100,000 less.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

YEAHH!!!  cheers dude


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Well our winners are Mjr who splits the pot but also wins 200,000 for picking Fedor and KO, our other winner Blitzz gets a 100,00 for picking Fedor but since he picked Sub he comes away with 100,000 less.


 
Who do I split my 500k to Toxic???:confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

split it between both winners CC. Mjr and Blitzz


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Well our winners are Mjr who splits the pot but also wins 200,000 for picking Fedor and KO, our other winner Blitzz gets a 100,00 for picking Fedor but since he picked Sub he comes away with 100,000 less.





Mjr said:


> YEAHH!!!  cheers dude





coldcall420 said:


> Who do I split my 500k to Toxic???:confused02:





Toxic said:


> split it between both winners CC. Mjr and Blitzz


 


DONE!!!!:thumbsup: Congrats guys tight work....


----------

